
Show HN: A Lichess Team for HNers - 1-KB-OK
https://lichess.org/team/hacker-news
======
tudorconstantin
The second HN chess tournament:
[https://lichess.org/tournament/Wg6CHtmp](https://lichess.org/tournament/Wg6CHtmp)

I'm pretty pumped to the idea of losing some games :)

------
ssiddharth
Thanks for this. Lichess is pretty great in terms of features. If you see the
guy playing the bong cloud, that's probably me.

